

Yosemite@17gigapixels - mlLK
http://www.yosemite-17-gigapixels.com

======
ComputerGuru
It's breath-takingly beautiful (and even more so in person), but the
stitiching isn't so great around the waterfall... :(

Since the water (obviously) moves, along with the mist and the spray, there
are clear discrepencies between the panorama's input photos.

------
kwamenum86
cool, borderline spam though?

~~~
mlLK
Ya I agree, still though, it's borderline. So viewer beware of AD + Flash.

------
mlLK
214414 x 80571 pixels. 59.5 x 22.4 ft @ 300 dpi.

------
thomasmallen
Looked like an Obama ad to me.

------
apstuff
O-Spama.

